# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Рыбалка

## Stych

С месяц назад ездили с другом на Усяжу. Полдня провели там. Может были бы и больше, да погода поменялась) Вот такой был улов.) В это воскресенье опять поедем куда-нить. А вы любите рыбалку?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Stych, твоя фотка лежит на радикал ру. Её не видно. Перезалей на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А я когда хочу просто выбраться на пару часиков, бывает еду на "тихую сторону" от платины к Советской участок который идёт. Там сразу за плотиной на первом повороте очень даже не плохие лини попадаются. А ещё окушки и подлещики. А дальше, на следующем повороте, где трубы над водой, там бывают дни, когда полосатики очень даже активно клюют. Особенно на водяного червя, которого прям там рядом и копают.

----------


## Stych

У блин точно, как-то я лажанулсо, сча буду все исправлять.
Поедем завтра опять на Усяжу, а вечером шашалычки забабахаем)) 
О результатах отпишу завтра, результатах рыбалки конечно))

----------


## Stych

Пробыли сегодня на Усяже с 5 до 10. Были бы дольше да дождь помешал, но немного споймали.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

ничего себе немного , на хорошую уху да ещё и засушить можно.

----------


## Sanych

> Пробыли сегодня на Усяже с 5 до 10. Были бы дольше да дождь помешал, но немного споймали.
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Блин, всю рыбу переловил, нам хоть оставь  Расскажи как ехать туда, может и я когда выеду.

----------


## Asteriks

Лучше б я в эту тему не заходила! И рыбу эту не видела! Обида меня такая взяла, что я не там, не на рыбалке! Я писала уже на одном форуме, что никто и никогда не брал меня на рыбалку, только хихикали, когда я просилась... А я ХОЧУ на рыбалку!

----------


## Малыха

Рыбалочка это хорошо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marusja

Эх, жалко фотика не было с собой, когда к бабушке с дедушкой ездила, мой дедушка на озере столько всего всегда ловит...вообщем если на рыбалку, то Новолукомльское озеро - один из лучших вариантов

----------


## Serj_2k

и мы как-то на той недельке выбрались, типа сезон приоткрыть. у мелочи такой жор был, што даж малая мот три рыбины сама словила ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

рыбалке - респект!

----------


## Sanych

Класс. На такое грузило, такого монстрилу  Если ребёнок сам поймал, во радости наверное было.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Класс. На такое грузило, такого монстрилу  Если ребёнок сам поймал, во радости наверное было.


))) это не груз большой, а рыбёха такая не крупная )) а малая реально сама словила, впервые кста! она, по ходу, без понятия, как это произошло, но и не важно пока.

раньше ей дедушка рыбу на крючок зацепит, и вводу - а ей тяни! во покатуха была! ))

----------


## Sanych

У моего Ромки так же было примерно. Дёрнул на поклёвку и поймал свою первую рыбу в жизни. Это был карась. А радости то было сколько

----------


## Stych

Сегодня, что-то было не очень.) Вроде и погода хорошая.)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я так понял, как туда доехать так и не расскажешeee:

----------


## Stych

Короче объясняю, выезжаем на Логойскую дорогу, едем километров 15, будет деревня Мглё, там есть поворот налево. Он один не промажете. Въехали в деревню, едем до упора, потом поворачиваем направо, затем метров через 40 налево. Едем по деревне до развилки. Налево ферма, направо на Усяжу. С километр проехать и упретесь в небольшую речушку, а там народа много)) Рекомендую ловить в примыкающей к речке канавке)

----------


## Serj_2k

> Сегодня, что-то было не очень.) Вроде и погода хорошая.)


на засол к пиву сама то! эх, нема с кем сгонять, сегодня можно п было ...

----------


## RixAlex

Это я впервые попробовал кормушки. Вещь конечно интересная, но спиннинг уважаю больше. с кормушками только сидишь и ждешь, а со спинингом лезешь куда глаза глядят, хоть разнообразие есть)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Где ловил???

----------


## RixAlex

Юрьевское, сразу слева от стоянки

----------


## RixAlex

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это плотва примерно 350гр, на канаве хз где)), как заехали непонятно, нохоть одна рыбешка попалась)

----------


## HARON

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> Это плотва примерно 350гр, на канаве хз где)), как заехали непонятно, нохоть одна рыбешка попалась)


Тут и 250 не будет!:declare: Ну,рыбаки и охотники все.....:this::wink:

----------


## vova230

У моего дяди пруд есть возле дома, так там карасики хватают на голый кручек, только маленькие правда.

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, а этот скока весит? )))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Грамм 100-150))

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, вродь около того ))
просто одному апупенному рабаку, тесть показывал эту фотку. так тот офигевал и чесал бороду, што ОГОГО, какая рыбина! - это ж сколько ему лет ...!? и дальше бормотал в этом духе.  фигня, што рыба висела перед самым фотиком )) гг

----------


## RixAlex

> Поймешь,если рыбу не только на картинке видел)))


Ты уверен что не будет?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я сегодня на рыбалочку вырвался. Краснопёрок штук 15, но показывать не чего особо. А вот карасик достойный попался.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

> Ты уверен что не будет?
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Теперь верю!))

----------


## Властелин

У моего деда свое озерцо выкопано возле дома, только там карасики живут очень маленькие, зато ходить далеко не надо и кот всегда сыт.

----------


## Pasha_49

Прошлогодняя рабалка) (Караси на Юрьевском, Подлещики на Отолово, и маленький сомик для фото)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

Я думал она сейчас начнёт желания исполнять
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kolya

я на юрьевское  накатываю периодически. карасики там есть!!!

----------


## Stych

Озеро Бобрица, Лепельский район. )

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Браконьерничаем значит..Ну,ну..

----------


## Stych

Ни в коем разе)) Все щуки на спиннинг с лодки)

----------


## Stych

Сегодня на Усяжу ездили. Вот какой красавец попался.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

И немного мелочи)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

На выходных был на Лепеле, озеро Можайское вроде)) Вот результат ночной ловли на донки леща, всю ночь тягали))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

и немного раков))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

> Ни в коем разе)) Все щуки на спиннинг с лодки)


Гонишь!!!:nea:Приеду,свозишь на рыбалку?

----------


## Stych

Свожу конечно) Только гарантированный такой улов конечно обещать не смогу)
Кстати на Лепельских озерах присутствует серьезный рыбнадзор. Мы когда на леща ездили то к нам подъезжали, но ничего не проверяли. Потом мы уехали и на следующий день трясли всех рыбаков, проверяли даже регистрацию на лодках. Вот так вот.

----------


## Stych

В субботу ездили снова на Усяжу. Эх, не было опарыша, так хорошо у соседа подлещик шел на него. 

Плотвы трох натягали.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## sahmon

Рыбалка - супер!!!
Кто знает хорошие озёра, где можно половить леща???
Рекомендую съездить на озеро Отолово в Витебской области(Ушаческий район). Оттуда без рыбы не уедете!!!

----------


## Stych

В Лепельском районе озера хорошие, но я туда езжу только тогда когда информация поступает оттуда что лещ пошел). А так попробуй на Усяже, там тоже бывает хорошо леща ловили, но раз на раз не приходиться, очень уж рыба своенравная).

----------


## vova230

Вот счас возьму ящик динамита и на рыбалку.:yess:

----------


## Serj_2k

брательник два таких словил, пара сошла, а третьего так и не смог подцепить сачком ))) + мелочь, естественно ...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

> Рыбалка - супер!!!
> Кто знает хорошие озёра, где можно половить леща???
> Рекомендую съездить на озеро Отолово в Витебской области(Ушаческий район). Оттуда без рыбы не уедете!!!


Бывал там, хорошее озеро. Ещё на Веркудах рядом был. Леща немеренно...




> Вот счас возьму ящик динамита и на рыбалку.:yess:


Не уважаю браконьерство в любых видах.

----------


## Sanych

[QUOTE=Serj_2k;6068]брательник два таких словил, пара сошла, а третьего так и не смог подцепить сачком ))) + мелочь, естественно ...

А где ловил то???

----------


## Serj_2k

куда-то далеко за город ездил. ловил на Припяти 

ЗЫ он, на днях, на последней рыбалке подсак утопил

----------


## Voitov3

Скажите плиз, где зимой рыбу половить можно? Спасибо.

----------


## Sanych

На самой Плисе, на Судобовском. На свалке вон сидят зимой на озерце этом. Ну а дальше ездят кто куда. И на Смолевичское, и витебскую сторону на Чарею. Там озера.

----------


## Carlen

Собирали рыбаки
Палатки, лодки, рюкзаки,
Прикормку, блесна, вертлюжки,
Кукан, грузила, поплавки,
Спички, водку, шампура,
Закусок всякая мура,
Подсачек, удочки, кивки,
Катушки, спиннинги, садки,
Чай, сахар, соль и котелки,
Живцов, кормушки, тройники,
Топор, чехол для топора,
Сигнализатор, фидера,
Червей, опарыша, крючки,
Фонарик, лески, поводки,
На чем сидеть возле костра,
Немного пива для утра.
Опыт есть - народ со стажем.		
Уложили все в багажник….		
Чуть погодя, без суеты		
Разбили лагерь у воды.		
Распаковали рюкзаки,		
Достали снасти, котелки,		
Да за будущий улов		
Налили водки до краев.		
"Давайте выпьем мужики		
За тонущие поплавки,		
За то, чтоб был хороший клев,		
За песни звонких соловьев,		
Поющих где-то у реки,		
За аромат тройной ухи,		
За красоту родных озер,		
За задушевный разговор,		
Что тихо льется у костра
Всю ночь, до самого утра
За лето, осень и весну,
За лес грибной и тишину,
За солнце, что над головой,
И за туманы над водой,
За край, в котором мы живем,
За понимающих нас жен,
За то, что ценят рыбаки,
Давайте выпьем, мужики…"
2011

----------


## Carlen

Кстати, ездил на Петровичское вдхр. Троллинг на щуку. за два с половиной часа - три щучки по 800-1000 и два схода. для начала и неплохо...

----------


## Настя

А я на рыбалке всего два раза в жизни была...  И оба раза - в детстве. Поймала, кажется, карпа - весом около 200-250 г, мне тогда он показался огромным!  А, может, это был карась...

----------


## Carlen

В сущности это не важно, главное, что поймала. А почему сейчас не бываете на рыбалке?

----------


## Настя

Не берут  Нет, правда, самой ехать как-то не с руки - да, и удочки у меня нету... Среди подружек "рыбачек" нет - вот и приходится лишь вспоминать "дела давно минувших дней"

----------


## Carlen

Жаль, вот так всегда, появилась поклонница данного вида деятельности, и не может в силу довольно объективных причин вступить в ряды рыбаков. Жаль.

----------


## Роман

А больше охоту люблю, если честно. Причём, походить с ружьём - отдельно люблю, а пострелять в тире - отдельно. Ну, и, само собой, всякие байки люблю слушать и рассказывать

----------

